
Lessons to learn from C - Sir_Cmpwn
https://drewdevault.com/2017/01/30/Lessons-to-learn-from-C.html
======
AndyKelley
I agree with all the points made in this article, and I am working on a
language that actually can replace C, and retain its simplicity. I would be
curious about your feedback on my attempt, with the caveat that I haven't
reached the first release milestone yet:
[http://ziglang.org/](http://ziglang.org/)

